# OTR Microwave isn't working with 16" deep cabinets



## flbab (Mar 27, 2012)

How can I get the OTR microwave to stop venting heat & steam on the wood cabinets. The microwave is vented to the outside but the top vent on the microwave still vents & is ruining the wood cabinet door. The cabinets are 16" deep, so they're too close to the microwave vent. How far out can the microwave safely be moved out from the wall?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

For exterior venting the blower has to be turned before installation of m/o [seals off recirculation]...can't move it away from wall as needs to be connected to wall mounted backplate.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--take it down and rotate the position of the blower---


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, not installed correctly. There wil be nothing that comes out the front vent if correct.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep. What the other 2 guys said. I just did this with the microwave I installed and nothing comes out of the top anymore.

EDIT: 3 guys - i'm getting slow.


----------

